# NHS wait time for HSG?



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me roughly how long to expect to wait for HSG on NHS after referral? (South Wales/Swansea if it makes a difference) Long story short I was meant to be referred back at the start of June, been waiting and waiting for appointment letter and chasing it up only to find out today it was never sent in the first place, so referral has been sent across today. Nobody has any idea if I'm looking at weeks, months or even one year+ for it.

Yes paying privately for it is an option but I'm going to see how long a wait I have. If it's more than a couple of months potentially then I'll just pay it myself after my next FET.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a HSG at the Royal Glamorgan a few years back. There was no wait time at all other than timing it to the correct point in my cycle. If I remember correctly it had to be done after AF but before OV so I think around days 7-10 were ideal.


----------



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Pollita

I just had a HSG in Bridgend, when I got the referral letter through I had to wait until the first day of my period then ring up to make an appointment.  You have to be tested in the first 10 days of your cycle but have finished your period.  They were unable to fit me in the first month but on the second cycle there was an appointment.  So it was fairly quick from referral, I would imagine that Swansea would have a similar system as both hospitals fall under Abertawe Bro Morgannwg.

Good luck x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies. So how soon after asking your GP did you get your letter to call on CD1? That's the bit I meant in my initial post, sorry probably didn't make it clear.


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Pollita I think pretty much straight away (well within a few days). I was referred by the consultant just before Christmas and I'd had the HSG before the end of January. As I said most of the waiting was just for the right time in my cycle. It was by far the quickest appointment I had in the whole of my feritility treatment (and I had a lot of appointments!)


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I had mine a few years ago now .
My consultant told me he wanted me to have one . All I had to do was phone the first day of my next cycle , they just handed me a leaflet about it and I had a letter once I made the appointment .


----------

